# love sometimes makes us wierd



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm
just a jam....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It's private Randall.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

That's because my singin sux. Lolhwell:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

It's on now. Don't laugh....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I wanna party with ya bro. You don''t give a phark and live each day, well whatever.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just keep jammin Gary. We will get together. Sooon.


----------

